# tree sap...



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Betty some how got into some tree sap, what is the best way to remove it? She's got some on her Belly, which I trimmed most of it off, but she's got some on her back legs on the back side of the knee where it's pointy, and it feels like it's all the way to the skin, so I can't really trim it. I'm planning on a bath here in a minute, hoping I can get some of it off that way. Any ideas?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Dawn dishwashing liquid works wonders on oily substances - it might work on tree sap.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got done with her bath. She always get's charged because if it, lol. She absolutely loves bath time because she knows she gets a good rub down afterwards. I tried the Dawn on her back leg, suds'd it up, rinsed, and suds'd it up again, and rinsed. Didn't phase it at all. Tree sap is nasty, lol. After she completely dries, going to get the clippers again and get the few small areas on her belly that I missed. And her tail has a small spot I can clip off. But now she's really going, lol. It's like taking a sleeping giant and waking it up, lol. She's very happy, lol. And once again, full of energy, lol.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

sorry it didn't help.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know if it will work on your dog, but on the horses we would eithr freeze it ( ice cubes) or use oil ( baby, corn, etc) Once we even tried peanut butter, but it was really messy.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Try rubbing a little butter in the hair that has the tree sap in it. If you get the butter under the sap it can't reattach to the hair.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Renoman said:


> sorry it didn't help.


That's ok. The back leg is just the worst area, the rest of the areas are just small spots where the hair is stuck together, not close to the skin, so I just clipped those off. Sap is nasty stuff, lol. It's from a white fir stump.



agility collie mom said:


> Try rubbing a little butter in the hair that has the tree sap in it. If you get the butter under the sap it can't reattach to the hair.


Will give it a shot. The only think is the way it looks now, looks like another pad, like under the feet, lol. Looks and feels like a pad, lol.



Lucky Dog said:


> I don't know if it will work on your dog, but on the horses we would eithr freeze it ( ice cubes) or use oil ( baby, corn, etc) Once we even tried peanut butter, but it was really messy.


Good, I got a few ideas.  Thanks all.......


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

If all else fails try Fast Orange hand cleaner. It works on the various things my dogs tend to get into. It does contain solvents so try not to let it get on her skin too much and rinse and wash really well. Good Luck.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, I never did get it cleaned. I think I'm just going to let the hair grow a bit, then I should be able to clip it free.


----------



## Laurenrg06 (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't you hate that.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

yup, lol. Just going to let it grow out enough so I can clip it off. It's nasty stuff, lol.


----------

